# Anyone notice Cadel's kit today?



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Yellow jersey, bike and helmet. BMC team issue shorts, socks, standard issue shoes.

About time someone did it a little more old fashioned!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Lots of riders in yellow have done it a little more old fashioned. I think cav just has a jersey and helmet, with team shorts. Even Andylast year when he was in yellow had team shorts, I think. 

I don't like the whole single color get-ups either, I like the simp[licity and tradition of just wearing the jersey with your regular team kit. As much as I hate Lance, he did it the right way there.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/#15


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

look again

they are not the standard team issue ( those are red ) he has black bibs

indeed Cadel is following rule #15 here.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> look again
> 
> they are not the standard team issue ( those are red ) he has black bibs
> 
> indeed Cadel is following rule #15 here.


You're right, mostly black. Interesting.

Either way, he's not doing the douchey "everything yellow" kit.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

OTOH, he DID have a yellow bike at the start... then switched it, for whatever reason.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> OTOH, he DID have a yellow bike at the start... then switched it, for whatever reason.


black is faster


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> OTOH, he DID have a yellow bike at the start... then switched it, for whatever reason.


I read somewhere that he wanted to finish the race on the actual bike that he road throughout the tour on his way to victory.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The yellow bike was for show at the beginning "parade" part of the stage. The black bike was for racing.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Yellow jersey, bike and helmet. BMC team issue shorts, socks, standard issue shoes.
> 
> About time someone did it a little more old fashioned!


Bravo Rob. I noticed the same thing right away. I was very happy to see that he came in under the gaydar today. Tired of polka dot bikes, helmets, shorts, socks, and glasses. Pettachi's pink/green last year was absolutely rediculous. Bravo Cadel for having some taste.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

I started getting into professional cycling much later than most of you, I believe. I think the whole one color outfit works well and looks better than the mismatched stuff but understand where you are coming from on tradition. My main sport, soccer, has started with really high numbers. Drives me bonkers, no one should wear anything over 25.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

I give Sanchez a pass on the complete polka dot kit. If he had done the half and half with the polka dots and the Euskatel orange, my HD TV might have assploded!


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

The Tedinator said:


> I give Sanchez a pass on the complete polka dot kit. If he had done the half and half with the polka dots and the Euskatel orange, my HD TV might have assploded!


You must have turned you TV off before the presentation because Samu did polka dot bibs with an Euskatel jersey. It was not pretty!!!


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree, he looked classy. I really dislike the monocrome yellow look.


----------



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

Derf said:


> I agree, he looked classy. I really dislike the monocrome yellow look.


Agreed


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like it. It's old school. It sets apart the jersey from the rest of the kit and honors the fact that it is a yellow jersey and not a yellow kit. 

Sanchez's polka dot kit looked ridiculous.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> they are not the standard team issue ( those are red ) he has black bibs


Evans' shorts are a bit different, they have a WC rainbows stripes panel. 
Better, more tasteful and discreet than Hushovd's!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Evans' shorts are a bit different, they have a WC rainbows stripes panel.
> Better, more tasteful and discreet than Hushovd's!


Thor is the current champ, Evans is previous. 



















pretty similar, no?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

mtrider05 said:


> Thor is the current champ, Evans is previous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking about Cadels BMC kit this year, which has the WC stripes on it. Anyone who wins the rainbow stripes is allowed to put them on the sleeves and other various places of the kit once they wear the stripes once.

This is why Ballan, Armstrong, Boonen, Bettini, etc all wore/wear stripes on their collars/sleeves of their regular kit.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is what I was referring to, note the WC stripes on his shorts...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

His head almost looks photoshopped...


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> This is what I was referring to, note the WC stripes on his shorts...


I understand that, I don't get why you compared Evans' kit this year to Thor's world champ kit...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

mtrider05 said:


> I understand that, I don't get why you compared Evans' kit this year to Thor's world champ kit...


Thor wears white front shorts.

Very....revealing.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Thor wears white front shorts.
> 
> Very....revealing.


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thor's been wearing white shorts in nice weather and black shorts in bad weather.

But agreed, Cadel's kit on the last stage of TdF was classy.


----------

